
Clojure Numerics, Part 2 - General Linear Systems and LU Factorization - dragandj
http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Numerics-2-General-Linear-Systems-and-LU-Factorization
======
dragandj
The source of the library that is used in the article:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

